# The Oxfordshire - Monday 23/03/20



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2020)

If anyone fancies a game on Monday, us at Orka have arranged a mini meet-up at the Oxfordshire for just £25 a person.

We’ll obviously be keeping our distance, and complying with all guidelines but it’s open the everyone regardless of ability.

If you know anyone interested or would like to play, just get in touch.


----------

